# Where do u change them when they're too big for changing table?



## channy3232

Rocco is really tall and he's almost longer than the changing table. We don't have a very big house so the bathroom is out of the question and our bedroom is pretty small too. He's not in a bed yet so I can't do it there. Do you change them on the floor? I can just see that being a disaster (especially with poo involved lol) because he'll want to squirm everywhere.


----------



## mommyof3co

We just changed on the floor, if it was messy or they were in the "no I can not lay still even for a second to get this crap off my bum" stage we would lay a blanket or towel down just in case lol


----------



## Buffy71

mommyof3co said:


> We just changed on the floor, if it was messy or they were in the "no I can not lay still even for a second to get this crap off my bum" stage we would lay a blanket or towel down just in case lol

Living through that one right now! It's like trying to put a nappy on a bag of ferrets!!

We put the changing mat on the floor and wrestle her safely into a nappy on that. Argh! :)


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

On the floor ever since she started trying to dive off the changing table at 6 months!


----------



## sabby52

We never used a changing table !!! lol When he was little I done him on my knee and when he got older it was on the floor.


----------



## Scally

We have done it on the floor ever since she managed to wiggle off the changing table. She will have a fidget and try to crawl away but we distract her with anything exciting for her to look at or play with whilst we are changing, or by singing/tickling etc x


----------



## Lu28

We've changed her on the floor since she was born :shrug:


----------



## golcarlilly

Buffy71 said:


> [Living through that one right now! It's like trying to put a nappy on a bag of ferrets!!
> 
> )

:rofl: I hear you!!! 

We have never had a changing table as we didn't have room so downstairs its a changing mat on the floor and upstairs on a towel on our bed, tbh when I have to use changing stations when we are out i find them a nightmareand M hates them and screams his head off!


----------



## OmarsMum

Lu28 said:


> We've changed her on the floor since she was born :shrug:

Same here. I don't know how to change him while standing up


----------



## porkypig

on my bed, just put a towel or changing mat underneath him xx he sometimes moans and wiggles but i dont care he doesnt win! xx


----------



## Mynx

I change Evie on the floor and have done for ages! We had one of those Mamas and Papas Changing stations with a built in bath but it used to wobble quite alot when she got bigger :haha: So I started changing her on a change mat on the floor. She does try and wriggle away but she would do if she was up on a unit too!


----------



## mari72

never got round to buying a changing table so i've always changed her on the floor. Have to admit when we're out and about and we need to use a changing table we both find the experience a little disconcerting!!


----------



## dizzyisacow

i never had a changing thingie. i always used my bed. i would never use the floor! but thats because im pregnant and fat and it would be hell getting back up!


----------



## billy2mm

personally i think a changing table is a total waste of money and pointless so my 2 have been changed on the floor on the changing mat or on the bed. its easier that way i think coz a few times esp when they are grumpy and upco-operative i have had to use my feet to pin their arms down for 2 secs while i put the cream on and fasten the nappy coz 2 hands sometimes isnt enough when you have a child doing a very good impression of a crocodile doing a death roll!


----------



## xKimx

Floor for us :D , Its difficult when we are out though


----------



## Arcanegirl

On a changing mat on the sofa now


----------



## quaints

On the floor, normally standing in front of the TV or the couch with a book in front of her. If it involves a lot of poo then I undress Daphne while she's standing in the bath and give her a shower.


----------



## Tegans Mama

On the floor on a changing mat since birth.


----------



## Pessimistic

Changing mat and on the floor. Must admit there has been the odd occasion where poo poo has got on the carpet...... when oh changes her anyway :haha:


----------



## lauren-kate

We always used a changing mat on the floor, but once he started walking, we would always have to change him with him stood up (which is easier than it sounds when you get the hang of it).


----------



## Buffy71

lauren-kate said:


> We always used a changing mat on the floor, but once he started walking, we would always have to change him with him stood up (which is easier than it sounds when you get the hang of it).

I've tried this a couple of times but she always clamps her legs together which is unhelpful when you're trying to get the nappy through :rofl:


----------



## leeanne

Never used a changing table and never had one until I was given one while pregnant with Chase. It was my work shelving unit until last week. :rofl:

I always used the floor or the couch. If it was messy I would lay a towel down.


----------



## amie-leigh

on the floor on changing mat or towel since birth now sometimes have to change her while shes standing up which takes a bit of getting used to to get the knack but not to bad now


----------



## wannabewillow

I change Mairi on my lap. She is a wriggler though and I often end up chasing a naked bum round the living room!


----------



## bunny

on our bed or on my knee. usually now with a wet nappy she stands up so i started using pullups at 14mths.


----------



## lepaskilf

anywhere and everywhere!! with a towel underneath!!!

and standing up, against the couch with something on the back of the couch distracting him so he doesn't sit down lol!!


----------



## letia659

I always have just changed him on the floor I didn't even have a changing table with Jacob and got rid of the one I had with Zander when he was still little since I never made use of it lol


----------



## Shri

on the floor - it's often a wrestling match and battle of wits - and we have one of those mats with straps!


----------



## Novbaby08

lol when we go to stores Harley's legs are always hanging off I just put her on anyways. And as for at home or someone's house. I never had a changing table so I have no problem just laying her down on the floor or the bed or couch


----------



## Kiddo

On the floor. If it's a stinker then I'll put the changing mat under him. Sometimes I put the changing mat on his playmat so he can play with the toys hanging down as a distraction.


----------



## caggimedicine

We have a changing table, and love it. I couldn't have been without it! I have had to change Harry on the floor before at other people's houses, but it's back-breaking bending over him in my opinion.

I'm sorry I can't offer any advice as we're in the same position - Harry's legs are now hanging off the end of the changing table, and I don't know how much longer we're going to be able to keep using it.


----------



## shampain

Changed him on the kitchen table when he was tiny (on a mat of course, our house is 3 story and the kitchen is the ground floor so when he was tiny it was usually easiest on the table after his feeds and the bathroom is also off the kitchen too!) now its always on the sofa (its leather) on one of those maternity mats lol! we are so posh! x


----------



## embojet

Always been on the floor.


----------



## Vickie

we changed Hannah on the floor after we lowered her crib (before that we changed her in her crib) :D


----------



## rosie272

Charlie was becoming a nightmare to change in the last couple of weeks, so I've started changing him on my lap with his head supported on my leg. I'm amazed at how much easier it is as you can hold their legs and stop the wriggling:) He just relaxes completely when I lift him to get changed now and it beats him spinning round in a pile of poo with me trying to catch him and hold him still:wacko:


----------



## Sophie1205

We've never used a changing table. When he was a baby we changed him either on our knee or on a changing mat on the floor. We just change him on the floor now, easy as anything. But he's used to being changed on the floor x


----------



## cleckner04

We have a changing table but it never got much use. We've always done it on the floor or the bed. And put a blanket down if needed for the stinky ones. :D


----------



## oct-bump

we use the basinet in the pack n play. There is about 6 inches to spare, so we will use it for a while.


----------



## mummykcc

We've always just used the floor or bed, now he's a lot older he doesn't fit on the change mat but as long as his bum is on it that's all that matters! :) 

keely.


----------



## jenny82

sabby52 said:


> We never used a changing table !!! lol When he was little I done him on my knee and when he got older it was on the floor.

I've always admired women who could change their babies on their knee! I have never been able to this but my friend did and she was such a pro!q


----------



## elainegee

i put a towel on my bed and sit on my computer chair and change zander there, he is too big to do it on my knee and too big for a changing mat


----------

